# AFSC to Army MOS



## Peacemaker01 (Mar 21, 2017)

Gone from AD USAF to Army NG, and unit doesn't want to send me back to school because the AIT is the same in the USAF. I have reached out to connects I have. Any and all help appreciated. They are callin it 'MOS conversion'.


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 21, 2017)

What's the MOS?


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Mar 21, 2017)

35P. Unit has since my posting come back and said I need to find an 'MOS Determination Packet' sample. So I googled and found a few WO docs of similiar nature. Tried to hunt down anything on 'Operation Blue to Green', buts seems that might have been canxd.


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 21, 2017)

Your unit is right, 35P AIT and language training is the same for the AF and Army.  Not sure why you'd want to redo AIT at Goodfellow.  I'd recommend focusing on passing your DLPT and getting to BLC.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Mar 21, 2017)

I apologize for confusion.

The unit doesn't want me to AIT again, but they have to give Big Army that packet. So to MOSQ I gotta get that MOS awarded, then another school, then BLC, then another couple schools.

I think I found a copy of packet online, trying to get it verified. Also reached back to classmates (now Instructors) at GAFB.

I'd love to go back to Monterey though, but alas, its a hard no.

Thanks


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2017)

The NG is on the hook to pay for post-MOSQ schools. Unless the money's flowing, this isn't 2006 unfortunately, the odds of picking up certain schools are slim-to-none. We fought this in the 90's and as many of us have said, the NG will see a return on certain levels to 90's-era funding constraints.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jun 18, 2017)

Update: I'm drilling with the unit so that's awesome, especially after the 143th in TX BOHICA'd me for 3 yrs. I gotta prove to the Army that my AF training and experience is sufficient for MOS award. Problem is AF doesnt really document training with certs or 1059s etc. So, I'm trying to hunt down papers from 10 yrs ago that never existed. As soon as I knock that out I can go visit the 1/507th in Columbus for the milton bradley olympics, and then on to bigger n better things, hopefully.

If there's anyone on this net, maybe some SOT-A types, with some advice or connects I'd love to hear from you.

As always to the BTDT men herein, this community is awesome because if you- what you did then and what you do now. Thank you from all us shower shoes, boots, POGs/pogues, fobbits, wannabe's, etc.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 18, 2017)

Army has accepted you in a 35P billet, only two options available:

1. Big Army has to acknowledge the USAF MOS and award you the 35P MOS.

2. If they won't recognize the USAF training, then send you to MOS.

They can't keep you in without being MOS Q'd.....wonder how long they (Big Army or NGB) can jack with you, legally.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jun 18, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Army has accepted you in a 35P billet, only two options available:
> 
> 1. Big Army has to acknowledge the USAF MOS and award you the 35P MOS.
> 
> ...



I did 3 yrs in TXARNG with an Airborne Infantry contract and never went to MOS. The unit was gonna kick me out from the start cuz I wasn't already MOSQ but luckily my recruiter was a kickass SF MSG from 5th Group.

I am not worried, this team needs joes spun up to go to work, and I am more than willing. At 36, my clock is ticking. As soon as I show the NG some proof they'll give me the MOS. Wish in my heart of hearts I could just go 18 series, but who wants a grey haired xray...... Apparently however 6 yrs of NCOERs and a DD214 isn't proof enough. It'll happen....at the speed of one weekend a month.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 25, 2017)

Peacemaker01 said:


> I did 3 yrs in TXARNG with an Airborne Infantry contract and never went to MOS. The unit was gonna kick me out from the start cuz I wasnt already MOSQ but luckily my recruiter was a kickass SF MSG from 5th Group.
> 
> I aint worried, this team needs joes spun up to go to work, and I am more than willin. At 36, my clock is tickin. As soon as I show the NG some proof they'll give me the MOS. Wish in my heart of hearts I could just go 18 series, but who wants a grey haired xray...... Apparently however 3 yrs of NCOERs and a DD214 aint proof enough. It'll happen....at yhe speed of one weekend a month.




You had an Airborne Infantry contract but never went to either school? Why did you accept that contract if you wanted to stay a 35p?


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jun 26, 2017)

After doing zoomie intel for 6 yrs I wanted to jump and make things go boom. The first unit I signed with didn't like me cuz I came from chair force, so never got MOSQd. Learned about SOT-A, switched states, so now getting all the boxes checked to be G2G.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jul 1, 2017)

Peacemaker01 said:


> After doing zoomie intel for 6 yrs I wanted to jump and make things go boom. The first unit I signed with didn't like me cuz I came from chair force, so never got MOSQd. Learned about SOT-A, switched states, so now getting all the boxes checked to be G2G.



What are your future plans if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Jul 1, 2017)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> What are your future plans if you don't mind me asking?



Once I'm good to go, I wanna stay where I'm at until they send me away. Haven't been there long and haven't done the job yet, but every time I go I love it more. I absolutely love my civilian job, and where I work is one of the highest paid places in the country, but I am considering taking a 60% cut to move closer to drill to be more available. If I got offered a full-time gig doing this, I'd be a happy camper.

25 meters: MOSQ'd, which includes a TON of hospital paperwork because my records basically haven't been touched since 2010, and I am an old man know and want to be a dirt dart.

Further out: whatever they want. I'd like to learn Russian and maybe how to jump from a little higher up than usual.....


----------

